# Wohin geht der Weg?



## Raaandy (7. Juni 2012)

Nachdem die großen Pressekonferenzen zu ende sind, und die neue Konsole von Nintendo vorgestellt wurde, frag ich mich was wird sich durchsetzten?

Springen wir mal 6 Jahre zurück, die großen Microsoft und Sony bekriegen sich im Grafikwahn, und Nintendo geht als lachender Gewinner hervor.
Für das Warum, dafür glaube ich könnten wir Seitenlang sprechen, deshalb greifen wir das am besten gar nicht auf.

Nun hat auch Nintendo HD mit der neuen WIIU, Sony und Microsoft halten sich nach wie vor bedeckt. Nun können also Sie kontern, glaubt Ihr Sie werden das in Form von neuerer besser Grafik versuchen oder durch Innovation? Microsoft hat ja direkt auf der E3 mit Ihrem Xbox Glass gekontert, ähnliches Prinzip wie die Wii U mit zwei Displays, aber was macht Sony? Playstation Move da sind wir uns glaube ich alle einig, ist einfach zu ähnlich dem Wii Produkt nachempfunden, um nicht zu sagen billig kopiert. Dazu hat Sony, mit dem Hackerreignisen viel vertrauen der Spieler verloren, und auch ein haufen Geld. 

Die Entwickler fordern mehr Power in den Konsolen, die Unreal Engine 4 soll darauf laufen... Aber ist das wirklich wichtig? Ist es wichtiger Grafikblender zu produzieren, als sich auf das eig. Spiel zu konzentrieren? Auf Inhalte, um Spaß zu vermitteln? Auf innovative Ideen? 

Ich bin gespannt auf eure Meinungen, ich für meinen Teil halte die momentane Grafik für absolut ausreichend. Die aller wenigsten sind noch dazu bereit mehr als 400 Euro für eine Konsole auszugeben, das hat Sony mit der PS3 damals erkennen müssen, hat es aber auch mit der PSVita nicht gelernt. Software verkauft Hardware, die Entwickler müssen aber erst einmal überzeugt werden, dass Ihre Software auch viele Abnehmer finden. Deshalb glaube ich persönlich, das die Zeit des Grafikwetteiferns vorbei ist. Die Konsole muss erschwinglich verkauft werden, Preise wie sie die Wii hatte für 250$ die kann/will man sich leisten, aber Konsolen für 600 kauft kaum einer. Innovation ist weit weniger teuer, und das ist doch viel wichtiger.

Die Frage ist doch, wie realistisch muss ein Zombi noch sein der auf mich zu kommt? Wie realistisch müssen die Fußballer noch aussehen wenn ich Sie höchsten in den Wiederholungen von nahem sehe? Die Grafik ist super, jetzt ist es meiner Meinung nach Zeit, neue Ideen zu finden, die das Spielen interessanter machen, die KI zu verbessern solche Dinge. 

Was meint Ihr?


----------



## Konov (7. Juni 2012)

Glaube grafiktechnisch ist immer noch viel Luft nach oben, obwohl es mittlerweile fotorealistische Dimensionen sind.
D.h. die Unterscheidung zwischen Realität und Virtueller Welt wird zunehmend schwerer. Sieht man ja auch am PC...

Ob man das braucht... ich würde mal spontan sagen nein.
Früher hat man simpelste Spiele gezockt mit etwas was man heute kaum Grafik schimpfen würde und es hat Spass gemacht.

Um Spass mit Spielen zu haben, braucht es also definitiv keine gute Grafik.

Wo ich jünger war, war mir Grafik bei Spielen eher wichtig.
Glaube das sind auch einfach andere Anforderungen des Spielerprofils. Heute wäre mir wichtiger, dass ich Spielspass fürs Geld bekomme und die Grafik ist ein nettes Nebenprodukt.

Und was die Grenzen der Grafik angeht.... nichts geht über die Realität. Die Grafik schlägt die beste Konsole in 100 Jahren nicht.


----------



## Razyl (7. Juni 2012)

Warum wird Technik immer nur an Grafik festgemacht? Mit mehr Technik lassen sich auch bessere Ergebnisse in Sachen Physik, Umweltdarstellung und vor allem KI erzielen. Vor allem Letztere ist immer noch auf Amöben-Niveau. Dafür braucht es auch eine verbesserte Technik, vor allem bei den Konsolen. 

Grafisch wird natürlich auch verbessert, warum auch nicht? Vielleicht schaffen es die Entwickler irgendwann auf Matschtexturen und grobe Texturen zu verzichten und alles ordentlich darzustellen. Bei den Gesichtsanimationen und Animationen allgemein sind wir mit L.A. Noire, Assassin's Creed 3 und den kommenden Beyond schon einen großen Schritt weiter.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (7. Juni 2012)

Wir sind doch größtenteils eh schon Grafikhuren.
Neues wird nicht akzeptiert oder gekauft sondern meist abgewertet, weil es "ungewohnt" ist und keine Tripple A Grafik hat.
Einer der Gründe warum ich ne Xbox360 und ein Iphone hab ist die riesige Auswahl an guten Indiegames. 
Ich hab mir letztens zum Beispiel mal Bf3 zugelegt und ja es sieht bombastisch aus macht aber nach 30 Minuten auch nicht mehr sonderlich viel Spaß.
Ist halt das immer das gleiche.
Mir ist mal aufgefallen an den Spielen die ich wirklich "intensiv" spiele, das diese nicht gerade Kassenschlager sind und auch in Wertungen eher schlecht dastehen.

Wenn ich ein Spiel entwickeln dürfte...OHA... x:


----------



## Sh1k4ri (7. Juni 2012)

Sozialinkompatibel schrieb:


> Wir sind doch größtenteils eh schon Grafikhuren.
> Neues wird nicht akzeptiert oder gekauft sondern meist abgewertet, weil es "ungewohnt" ist und keine Tripple A Grafik hat.
> Einer der Gründe warum ich ne Xbox360 und ein Iphone hab ist die riesige Auswahl an guten Indiegames.
> Ich hab mir letztens zum Beispiel mal Bf3 zugelegt und ja es sieht bombastisch aus macht aber nach 30 Minuten auch nicht mehr sonderlich viel Spaß.
> ...



Ist bei mir ähnlich. In den letzten Monaten habe ich eher Indie-Games wie The Binding of Isaac, Bastion, Limbo, Minecraft oder Amnesia gezockt als die großen Vollpreistitel. Allerdings freue ich mich auch auf die kommenden. Spiele wie Heavy Rain (oder bald Beyond:Two Souls) werden meiner Meinung nach wichtiger. Wo das Erlebnis selbst im Vordergrund steht. Die Grafik wird sich weiter entwickeln, man sieht ja jetzt schon, was die Frostbite 2 Engine alles leisten kann. So wird es halt weiter gehen, aber wie Konov schon meinte, die Realität wird immer die beste Grafik haben.

Im Endeffekt sind mir aber Innovationen lieber als die Grafik.


----------



## Fremder123 (7. Juni 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Im Endeffekt sind mir aber Innovationen lieber als die Grafik.


Irgendwie sagt das jeder. In den Verkaufschart erzielt dann aber doch das nächste Call of Duty mit seinem Moorhuhnprinzip Milliardengewinne und kreative Kleinode wie Psychonauts nehmen geschätzt 3 Menschen wahr. Da wundert es mich nicht, wenn es die Spieleentwickler und Hardware-Produzenten auch weiterhin mit Grafikfeatures und Teil X von Serie Y versuchen.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (7. Juni 2012)

Das ist aber auch in der Musik so. Kleinere Künstler, die vielleicht mal was Neues ausprobieren, werden nur von wenigen beachtet. Sobald Justin Bieber, Lady Gaga oder David Guetta nen Song rausbringen, wird der Millionen Mal aus dem Netz geladen bzw gekauft. 

Um mal wieder aufs Thema Spiele zurück zu kommen... Man sollte wirklich Indie-Studios unterstützen und deren Spiele kaufen. Leider werden die Kids eher zum nächsten Call of Duty greifen, sobald sie es in der Werbung sehen, als ein Amnesia oder Psychonauts.


----------



## Klos1 (7. Juni 2012)

Ehrlich gesagt halte ich garnichts von diesen neuen innovativen Steuerungen, wie Wii, Move oder Kinect. Das ist mal ganz schön, wenn man ein paar Freunde zuhause hat, also quasi innerhalb einer kleinen geselligen Party-Runde, aber wenn ich allein zocke, was zu 99% der Fall ist, dann hab ich keinen Bock allein vor der Glotze rumzuhampeln. Da ist mir dann die althergebrachte Steuerung mit Joypad am liebsten.

Was Grafik angeht, so kann es mir aber nicht gut genug sein. Will nicht heißen, dass allein Grafik ein gutes Spiel ausmacht, aber was wäre ein Deadspace mit der Grafik eines Dooms? Oder nehmen wir ein Skyrim, wo die Atmosphäre in meinen Augen auch von der Technik lebt. Je bessser die Grafik, desto mehr kann ich mich in ein Spiel hineinversetzen, weil es mir um so realistischer erscheint. Aber wie gesagt, dass eigentliche Spiel muss auch passen. Aber das tut es soweit es mich betrifft ja in vielen Fällen. Dead Space, Crysis, GTAVI oder Skyrim, um nur ein paar zu nennen, dass sind in meinen Augen außerordentlich gute Spiele und nicht nur deswegen, weil sie gut aussehen.

Ganz ehrlich, ich hab zwar nichts dagegen, wenn an alternativen Steuerungen experimentiert wird, aber bisher hat mir da keine so gut gefallen, als das ich dafür technische Einschränkungen hinnehmen wollen würde.
Und um nun zu diesen Wii U zu kommen: ich hab es zwar nicht getestet, aber was ich sehe und lese ist jetzt nicht gerade etwas, was ich zumindest augenscheinlich vermisst hätte. Einen Shooter würd ich damit nie spielen wollen. Da geht nichts über Tastatur und Maus in meinen Augen. Für Sportspiele ist mir das Ding zu groß, da bleib ich lieber bei einen handgerechten Controller. Und für Rennspiele kommt nur ein Lenkrad in Frage.

Also, ich wüsste nicht, was ich mit diesen unhandlichen Ding machen sollte. Und das ich jetzt in verschiedenen Spielen, je nach Rolle, auf das Display schauen soll, statt auf meinen sündhaft teuren und rießigen Edel-Flachbildschirm, dass würde ich auch nicht ganz so toll finden. Mir ist es da schon lieber, wenn vorn die Musik spielt. Für Karteneinblendung und so mag das vielleicht jetzt nicht ganz verkehrt sein, aber brauchen tue ich es auch nicht. Genauso, wie weitere Online-Features, welche ich mit dem Display tätigen kann. Was weiß ich, was sie da alles anbieten. Ein Chat während des Spielens? Kein Plan. Mag für Generation Facebook ganz nett sein, ich brauch es nicht.

Also, mein persönliches Fazit: ich spiel es gerne mal an, aber viel mehr wird es sehr wahrscheinlich nicht werden. Auch eine Wii haute mich nicht vom Hocker. Weder die Steuerung, noch das Spieleangebot, oder die Technik.
Bisher bin ich mit meiner PS3 sehr zufrieden und bei all dem "innovativen" Schnickschnack, der die letzen Jahre auf den Markt geworfen wurde, würde meine Entscheidung definitiv zugunsten der Grafik ausgehen.



Sozialinkompatibel schrieb:


> Wir sind doch größtenteils eh schon Grafikhuren.
> Neues wird nicht akzeptiert oder gekauft sondern meist abgewertet, weil es "ungewohnt" ist und keine Tripple A Grafik hat.
> Einer der Gründe warum ich ne Xbox360 und ein Iphone hab ist die riesige Auswahl an guten Indiegames.
> Ich hab mir letztens zum Beispiel mal Bf3 zugelegt und ja es sieht bombastisch aus macht aber nach 30 Minuten auch nicht mehr sonderlich viel Spaß.



Alles eine Frage des Geschmacks? Mir macht BF3 noch soviel Spass, wie am ersten Tag. Was soll ich da rumexperimentieren und womöglich Geld zum Fenster auswerfen, wenn ich bereits etwas kenne, dass mir Laune macht? Zumal, wie gesagt, Wii hab ich z.B. reichlich angespielt. Und da waren wirklich auch alle denkbaren Spielesorten dabei. Ist ganz nett für zwischendurch, aber das war es dann für mich halt auch schon.



Konov schrieb:


> Und was die Grenzen der Grafik angeht.... nichts geht über die Realität. Die Grafik schlägt die beste Konsole in 100 Jahren nicht.



Das stimmt zwar, nur werde ich in der Realität halt kaum gegen Aliens kämpfen, oder die Möglichkeit haben, duch eine mittelalterliche Welt voller Geheimnisse zu wandeln. Und genau das ist der Grund, warum ich gerne zocke. Weil ich die Möglichkeit habe, Dinge zu erleben, die in der Realität einfach nicht möglich sind. Und mit besserer Technik werden solche Erlebnisse halt noch intensiver.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (7. Juni 2012)

Was heißt denn Innovationen ? Gameplay-Innovationen oder technische Innovationen wie neue Konsolen/Kontroller/Handhelds ?

Da sollte man unterscheiden.


----------



## Caps-lock (7. Juni 2012)

Ich könnte mich alleine irgendwie nicht vor eine Konsole setzen.
Vielleicht liegts daran, dass man soviel Input gewohnt ist, dass man mit "nur" einem Spiel total unterfordert ist.
Momentan zocke ich Diablo 3, auf dem 2. Bildschirm läuft n Video und nebenbei surfe ich noch (schöne neue Welt).

Konsolen sind für mich ein Konkurrent zum klassischen Gesellschaftsspiel, bei dem man gleichzeitig mit mehreren Leuten zusammen Spass hat.
Von daher fand ich auch die Wii gut (solange sie nich kaputt ging).
Auf einer Konsole mit Grafik locken bringt einfach nix (meine Meinung).
Das beste Beispiel war wohl BF3, dass auf der PS3 mit Lowdetails lief.
Konsolen verwenden NIEMALS die beste Graka auf dem Markt und auch wenn sie auf Grund von besseren Umständen aus weniger Leistung mehr Grafik erzeugen können als ein gleichwertiger PC, werden sie halt nach und nach abgehängt.
Aufrüsten geht nich, also hast du nach 2-3 Jahren ein Gerät auf dem nichts mehr besseres rauskommt, während du beim PC mal eben die Graka wechselst.

Von daher: 
Die Grafik ist mittlerweile für ein Unterhaltungsmedium gut genug.
Von daher wären Innovationen deutlich besser .
Mit der Shootersteuerung auf der WII kam ich wunderbar zurecht.
Mit der linken Hand bewegen und mit der rechten Hand dann halt direkt zielen.


----------



## Legendary (7. Juni 2012)

Ich kauf mir vielleicht dieses Jahr zu Weihnachten eine WiiU.

Das mit dem Touchpad und dem Controller überzeugt mich soweit und meine Perle hat ne Wii mit gut 20 Spielen mittlerweile, die Wii Titel kann man mit der U ja alle spielen, nicht so wie bei der beknackten PS3 (jaja die Fat Lady kann die alten PS2 Spiele) Ausserdem hat sie dann endlich mal FullHD Support. 

Ich mag beides gerne, gute Grafik, aber ich sage auch nichts gegen Spiele wie Minecraft, Limbo etc...zur Zeit spiele ich sowieso mal wieder Duke Nukem 3D und SNES Spiele, von dem her.


----------



## Caps-lock (7. Juni 2012)

Und auf der WII U gibts auch wieder viele neue Spiele:

SuperMario U
Rayman U
Wii Fit U
Pikmin U

um nur einige zu nennen 

Ich fürchte es wird am Ende aber wieder in Richtung Grafik gehen mit Motostorm 4 und Halo 720


----------



## Gauloises24 (7. Juni 2012)

Ich finde die Grafik von Xbox360/PS3 Spielen schon seit Jahren schäbig und teilweise unter aller Kanone. MMn sollte eine Konsole heutzutage keinen 10 Jahres-Produktzyklus haben, aber solange der Rubel rollt...


----------



## Aun (7. Juni 2012)

Gauloises24 schrieb:


> Ich finde die Grafik von Xbox360/PS3 Spielen schon seit Jahren schäbig und teilweise unter aller Kanone. MMn sollte eine Konsole heutzutage keinen 10 Jahres-Produktzyklus haben, aber solange der Rubel rollt...



iwie muss ich das unterschreiben.
von wii grafik will ich mal nicht reden ^^
aber ich mag ab und an diese grafik, die einem vorgibt: " hier isses geiler als weg vom monitor/fernseher" und ab und an kommts mir ehrlich gesagt echt genial vor. gerade wenn ich ausm fenster schau....


----------



## Tilbie (7. Juni 2012)

Ich glaube, dass die Entwicklung vorerst noch in Richtung Technik gehen wird. Allerdings nicht nur zu Gunsten der Grafik, vielmehr wird sich, wie Razyl schon gesagt hat, vor allen in Sachen Physik und KI einiges verändern.

Ich für meinen Teil brauche keine bessere Grafik. Auf dem PC bin ich fast reiner Indie-Spieler und auf der PlayStation spiele ich auch fast ausschließlich Nischenspiele wie Desgaea, Dark Souls oder bald auch BlazBlue. Mit dem Triple A Wahn der großen Publisher kann ich einfach nichts anfangen.


----------



## zoizz (7. Juni 2012)

Solange es nur in Richtung realistischer geht, ist Grafik kein wirklicher Anreiz für mich. Der nächste heiss erwartete Meilenstein ist das wirkliche Mittendrin: Sei es durch Brille oder durch Hologramm oder sowas. Stumpf auf einen Monitor/Bildschirm zu starren ist heutzutage nicht mehr aktuell.

Die Wii-Steuerung war ein erster großer Schritt in die richtige Richtung.

Ich weiss noch, wie faszinierend ich damals bei Minority Report gesabbert habe, wie er mit einem Fingerwisch über die Monitore gefegt hat. Und ein paar Jahre später machen wir alle das genauso mit unseren Smartphones.

Ich für mich hoffe uns setzte auf den Schwerpunkt Technik. Leider - wie oben schon erwähnt wurde - wird die Inovationskurbel durch sichergeglaubte Gewinne dank Serienfortsetzungen ala Call of Duty oder Halo oder FF21 etc ausgebremst.


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (7. Juni 2012)

Für mich war die Wii die größte Enttäuschung der letzten Jahre, weil das Softwareangebot zum wegschmeißen war.
Bei Konsolen von Nintendo siehts ständig gleich aus. Es wird 2-3 gute Mario Spiele geben, es wird 1-2 gute Zelda Spiele geben usw.
90% der anständigen Spiele werden also von Nintendo selber produziert. Und ich möchte auch mal einen Shooter spielen können. Auf der Wii war das praktisch nicht möglich.

Und die Behauptung auf Konsolen würde sich die Grafik nicht verbessern ist schlichtweg falsch. Dafür muss man sich einfach mal anschaun was God of War 2 damals noch aus der alten PS2 rausgekitzelt hat.
Ich stimme natürlich zu, dass die Grafik auf PCs zuweilen deutlich besser ist, aber man sollte auch einmal die Preisunterschiede betrachten. Für den Preis einer nigelnagelneuen Grafikkarte kann ich mir ja fast eine aktuelle Konsole kaufen. Und nur die Grafikkarte aufrüsten hilft auch nicht immer. Dann muss man unter Umständen noch Prozessor und Arbeitsspeicher nachkaufen etc.

Ich zb. hab immer gerne Gears of War, Fable, Halo, Fifa auf meiner 360 gezockt und dabei ne menge Spaß gehabt. Und nur um Battlefield 3 auf höchsten Einstellungen zocken zu können möchte ich meinen PC nicht für mehrere hundert Euro aufrüsten.


----------



## Legendary (7. Juni 2012)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> Für mich war die Wii die größte Enttäuschung der letzten Jahre, weil das Softwareangebot zum wegschmeißen war.
> Bei Konsolen von Nintendo siehts ständig gleich aus. Es wird 2-3 gute Mario Spiele geben, es wird 1-2 gute Zelda Spiele geben usw.
> 90% der anständigen Spiele werden also von Nintendo selber produziert. Und ich möchte auch mal einen Shooter spielen können. Auf der Wii war das praktisch nicht möglich.



Bist du (sorry) doof? 


Spiele wie Wii Party, Wii Fit, Just Dance 1 - 3, Go Vacation, Donkey Kong, Micky Epic und Kirby sind Spiele zum wegschmeißen? Alles klar!

Zudem die Mario Spiele die gut sind: Mario Kart, New Super Mario Bros Wii, Super Smash Bros, Mario Party 8, Mario Party 9 und Super Mario Galaxy 1 und 2 sind schon alleine 7(!!) hervorragende Titel. Nicht 2-3. 

Du hast auch scheinbar den Sinn der Wii nicht so ganz verstanden, die Konsole is nix für Couch Potatoes, sie wurde entwickelt um mehr Spielern Spaß zu bereiten und den hatte ich mit meiner Perle mehr als oft genug. Alleine die Just Dance Reihe ist mehr als genial zu 2. Da haben wir uns schon stundenlang amüsiert.


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (7. Juni 2012)

AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> Bist du (sorry) doof?



Ich habs zumindest nich nötig auf so ein Niveau herunter zu gehen



AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> Spiele wie Wii Party, Wii Fit, Just Dance 1 - 3, Go Vacation, Micky Epic sind Spiele zum wegschmeißen? Alles klar!



Allerdings
Zumal ich Wii Fit, Go Vacation oder Wii Party nicht als vollwertige Spiele betrachte.



AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> Zudem die Mario Spiele die gut sind: Mario Kart, New Super Mario Bros Wii, Super Smash Bros, Mario Party 8, Mario Party 9 und Super Mario Galaxy 1 und 2 sind schon alleine 7(!!) hervorragende Titel. Nicht 2-3.



Da hab ich zugegebenermaßen etwas übertrieben. Es mag schon viele tolle Mariospiele geben, es ging mir aber eig. darum zu zeigen wie alternativlos das Angebot ist.



AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> Du hast auch scheinbar den Sinn der Wii nicht so ganz verstanden, die Konsole is nix für Couch Potatoes, sie wurde entwickelt um mehr Spielern Spaß zu bereiten und den hatte ich mit meiner Perle mehr als oft genug.



Oh tut mir leid dass ich deinen hippen, coolen und äußert aktiven Lifestyle nicht teile. Schön was da für Vermutungen durchgehaun werden nur weil ich die Wii nicht mag 
Ist ja schön das dir die Zappelei vorm Bildschirm Spaß macht. Ich mach lieber richtigen Sport und brauche kein Alibi um mich vor die Konsole zu setzen. Und genau deswegen hab ich mich als einigermaßen ernsthafter Coregamer auch maßlos verarscht gefühlt. Vor der Veröffentlichung hatte Nintendo ja noch vollmundig angekündigt man würde jede Menge Coregames nachliefern...tja am Ende war die Wii halt nicht mehr als eine kleine Minispielkonsole.


----------



## Caps-lock (7. Juni 2012)

> Bei Konsolen von Nintendo siehts ständig gleich aus. Es wird 2-3 gute Mario Spiele geben, es wird 1-2 gute Zelda Spiele geben usw.
> 90% der anständigen Spiele werden also von Nintendo selber produziert.





> Spiele wie Wii Party, Wii Fit, Just Dance 1 - 3, Go Vacation, Donkey Kong, Micky Epic und Kirby sind Spiele zum wegschmeißen? Alles klar!
> 
> Zudem die Mario Spiele die gut sind: Mario Kart, New Super Mario Bros Wii, Super Smash Bros, Mario Party 8, Mario Party 9 und Super Mario Galaxy 1 und 2 sind schon alleine 7(!!) hervorragende Titel. Nicht 2-3.



Seid ihr da nich irgendwie der gleichen Meinung ?
Ich hab ne Wii und die Qualität der nicht Nintendo Spiele im Vergleich zu den Nintendo Spielen ist schon deutlich unterschiedlich.
Wegen der neuen Steuerung wurde echt viel Rotz auf den Markt geworfen.


----------



## Raaandy (8. Juni 2012)

zoizz schrieb:


> Solange es nur in Richtung realistischer geht, ist Grafik kein wirklicher Anreiz für mich. Der nächste heiss erwartete Meilenstein ist das wirkliche Mittendrin: Sei es durch Brille oder durch Hologramm oder sowas. Stumpf auf einen Monitor/Bildschirm zu starren ist heutzutage nicht mehr aktuell.
> 
> Die Wii-Steuerung war ein erster großer Schritt in die richtige Richtung.



Und da bin ich genau deiner Meinung und deshalb freu ich mich auch wie schmitz katz über dieses Feature des Controllers:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bDIfu2_IPzA 

Stellt euch damit mal einen Shooter oder sonst was vor. Zack vorne auf ne Halterung und dann die ganze Zeit in Bewegung. Alles direkt vor einem in dem Controller. In die Halterung noch einen Nunchuk zum Bewegen, und nur überall dort wo man mit dem neuen Gamepad hinschaut ist auch Licht (Horror-Games), das ist alles möglich  Für mich ne neue Stufe.


----------



## Klos1 (8. Juni 2012)

Caps-lock schrieb:


> Konsolen verwenden NIEMALS die beste Graka auf dem Markt und auch wenn sie auf Grund von besseren Umständen aus weniger Leistung mehr Grafik erzeugen können als ein gleichwertiger PC, werden sie halt nach und nach abgehängt.



Sorry, aber das ist einfach nicht richtig. Die meisten Spiele werden heutzutage zuerst für Konsole entwickelt und dann auf den PC portiert. Will heißen, du hast auf dem PC ne höhere Auflösung und das war es dann aber auch schon. Hier und da vielleicht noch ein paar Alibi-Effekte dazum.
BF3 ist eine Ausnahmeerscheinung.



SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> Ich stimme natürlich zu, dass die Grafik auf PCs zuweilen deutlich besser ist, aber man sollte auch einmal die Preisunterschiede betrachten. Für den Preis einer nigelnagelneuen Grafikkarte kann ich mir ja fast eine aktuelle Konsole kaufen. Und nur die Grafikkarte aufrüsten hilft auch nicht immer. Dann muss man unter Umständen noch Prozessor und Arbeitsspeicher nachkaufen etc.



Du darfst aber auch nicht vergessen, dass du A: mit einem PC einfach weitaus mehr machen kannst und B: beim PC dafür die Spiele bei weitem billiger sind und auch viel schneller noch billiger werden, als auf Konsole.



AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> Bist du (sorry) doof?
> Spiele wie Wii Party, Wii Fit, Just Dance 1 - 3, Go Vacation, Donkey Kong, Micky Epic und Kirby sind Spiele zum wegschmeißen? Alles klar!



Ist wohl einfach Geschmackssache und ja, ich (sorry) würde sie auch direkt in die Tonne kloppen. Wii Fit? Lachhaft. Wenn ich Sport machen will, mach ich den richtig.
Wii Dance? Pffff... wenn ich tanzen will, dann geh ich in die Disko und hampel nicht wie bekloppt vor dem Fernseher rum. Und Donkey Kong? Wie gesagt, Geschmackssache, aber für solche Spiele ist mir mein Leben zu kurz. Das Spieleangebot von Nintendo ist in meinen Augen für Kinder und überwiegend Schrott.



Raaandy schrieb:


> Stellt euch damit mal einen Shooter oder sonst was vor. Zack vorne auf ne Halterung und dann die ganze Zeit in Bewegung. Alles direkt vor einem in dem Controller. In die Halterung noch einen Nunchuk zum Bewegen, und nur überall dort wo man mit dem neuen Gamepad hinschaut ist auch Licht (Horror-Games), das ist alles möglich  Für mich ne neue Stufe.



Kann ich mir überhaupt nicht vorstellen. Mich überzeugt das Teil wie gesagt nicht wirklich.


----------



## Konov (8. Juni 2012)

Finde die ganze Wii Fit diskussion auch irgendwie etwas am Thema vorbei....

Es sind sicher interessante Ansätze und als innovativ kann man es durchaus bezeichnen, was Nintendo da abgeliefert hat.
Wenn ich mir aber anschaue was beim Kumpel an seiner XBox alles möglich ist mit Kinect, dann ist das mittlerweile kein Nintendo-only Ding mehr.

Zen-Übungen, Tanzen, Bälle durch einen Raum schlagen und dieses ganzes Zeug ist nett, aber ich muss auch gestehen dass es irgendwie die reine Langeweile-Totschlag Maschine ist.
Da frage ich mich sofort, als hätte man nix besseres zutun??

Wie bereits einige hier gesagt haben: Zum Sport geh ich nach draußen und wer tanzen will ist inner Disse warscheinlich besser aufgehoben.
Es sind Lifestyle-Party-Programme, die den angeheiterten Gästen die Zeit versüßen kann. Mehr aber auch nicht.

Viel mehr merke ich an diesem "Überangebot", dass meine Lust sinkt, überhaupt irgendwas zu zocken.
Es involviert mich zu sehr. Das hat für mich mit dem Gaming, womit ich aufgewachsen bin, nicht mehr viel zutun. 

Multiplayer und Internet? Ok, coole Sache zur Kommunikation und spielen mit wildfremden Leuten auf der ganzen Welt
Wii Fit, Kinect und das ganze andere Zeug was es in der Richtung gibt? Zuviel Lifestyle, zuviel Party, zuviel Sport. Das ist kein Gaming mehr in meinen Augen.

Sport muss an der frischen Luft sein und man muss sich die Birne raushusten bei der körperlichen Belastung. In der Bude rumhampeln ist da wenig reizvoll. Höchstens noch für Dehnübungen.
Und wenn ich ne Party will, geh ich irgendwohin, wo es mir gefällt. 

Just my 2 cents zum Thema Wii Fit und Kinect usw.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (8. Juni 2012)

Sobald man mit Kinect Gegner zerschnetzeln kann und in Körperteile zerteilen kann leg ich es mir zu.

@Konov, mir geht es genauso, mir vergeht die Lust am gaming immer mehr. So gut wie alles der gleiche Einheitsbrei egal in welches Genre ich blicke. :$


----------



## Konov (8. Juni 2012)

Sozialinkompatibel schrieb:


> Sobald man mit Kinect Gegner zerschnetzeln kann und in Körperteile zerteilen kann leg ich es mir zu.
> 
> @Konov, mir geht es genauso, mir vergeht die Lust am gaming immer mehr. So gut wie alles der gleiche Einheitsbrei egal in welches Genre ich blicke. :$



Wobei man auch zugeben muss, dass die Ansprüche früher kleiner waren.
Das liegt a) am Alter des Spielers und b) an der Entwicklung der Technik

Je nach Alter hat man nicht zwangsläufig mehr Ansprüche an bessere Technik, aber unterschiedliche Präferenzen bzgl. Spielinhalten oder Gameplay...

Heute gibts z.B. Spiele die ich nicht mehr spielen würde weils mir alles zu schnell und durcheinander ist. Früher hätt ichs vielleicht noch gezockt.
Heute hab ich das Gefühl ich steh kurz vorm epileptischen Anfall. 

Früher hab ich WoW Raids 5 Stunden am Abend gedaddelt - heute zeitlich und körperlich undenbkar. Nach 2 Stunden hätt ich kein Bock mehr und müsste mir erstmal die Beine vertreten.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (8. Juni 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Wobei man auch zugeben muss, dass die Ansprüche früher kleiner waren.
> Das liegt a) am Alter des Spielers und b) an der Entwicklung der Technik
> 
> Je nach Alter hat man nicht zwangsläufig mehr Ansprüche an bessere Technik, aber unterschiedliche Präferenzen bzgl. Spielinhalten oder Gameplay...
> ...



Der Markt ist momentan einfach übersättigt und wir zwischen 2-3 Publishern beherrscht, der Rest ist meist billig produzierte Massenware die ein Stück vom Kuchen abhaben wollen.
Und was sonst noch rauskommt findet kaum Beachtung und wird in Wertungen regelrecht zerfleischt, sodass potenzielle Käufer abgeschreckt werden und die fetten Tripple A Titel kaufen.
Also huch, ich komm ja total als Hater rüber, gleich vorweg ich bin keiner, nur gefällt mir die momentane Situation nicht sooooo sehr. :x
Ich finde momentan einfach kaum noch Spiele die mich wirklich fesseln. Mein Problem wird wohl sein das ich erst 19 bin und direkt schon total verwöhnt aufgewachsen bin und daher hohe Ansprüche habe.
Bestes Beispiel WoW, ich hab so hart Bock ein MMO zu spielen, mich fallen zu lassen die Welt zu erkunden, Stunden da zu verbringen. Das aktuelle WoW mag ich nicht mehr, aber es ist halt der Maßstab den ich habe dementsprechend gefallen mir viele andere nicht...

VERZWICKT!


----------



## Wolfmania (8. Juni 2012)

ich spiele am PC nur WoW, ansonsten gerne an der PS3. Ganz toll finde ich aktuelle 3D Spiele, leider noch mit Brille, aber wenn es dann bald ohne geht bin ich gleich dabei. Das Erlebnis ist einfach grossartig (GT5, Killzone 3...) Das ist die Zukunft für mich, mehr mittendrin geht nicht. Natürlich können momentan nur große Unternehmen diese Spiele darstellen, von daher werden kaum Innovationen kommen (leider). Sehr vermisse ich auch schöne Strategiespiele wie in den 90ern, aber vielleicht kommen die ja irgendwann mal wieder in Mode...


----------

